# Game 9: Nets @ Heat (11/14/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 14th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets are 0-8, have a bunch of injuries(even have someone with the swine flu), and play tonight in Orlando. Enough said. 

Cannot have a letdown here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that really their starting perimeter? I had to cursor over Williams to find out who that even was.

Wow, we really can't let this one slide. Hopefully Spo plays it smart and uses this opportunity to re-integrate Cook. I root for Dorell always, but Cook needs to be in that rotation spot for us to be successful this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Devin Harris, Courtney Lee, CDR(swine flu), Jarvis Hayes and Yi are all injured.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dooling?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's been out too 

Lee and CDR may be back tonight against the Magic or tomorrow.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Jace said:


> Is that really their starting perimeter? I had to cursor over Williams to find out who that even was.
> 
> Wow, we really can't let this one slide. Hopefully Spo plays it smart and uses this opportunity to re-integrate Cook. I root for Dorell always, but Cook needs to be in that rotation spot for us to be successful this season.


Meh... i threw in the towel on Wright a long time ago. Beasley, Cook and CHalmers are the only young Heat players that I still have hope for


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO is out tonight with a bruised hip, JoREL will get the start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That sucks. 

The Nets still cant catch a break. CDR came back last night, but now Bobby Simmons will miss this game for personal reasons. So they'll only have 8 players active.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PM s link if u get 1 guys!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No luck with a link? ATDHE doesnt seem to be workin for one?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK now its got one, just without sound.

Not a great start, again...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is struggling around the rim

lol, he is not shy about shooting it today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Mike...take a breather...yikes


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BIG CAT sighting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome - Big Cat time!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugly offense...jeeeez


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh what the **** T-Will...seriously...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a barnburner so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We shot 33% in the first quarter, Beas was 1-8....yuck

Nets shot a scorching 38%


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow
We are terrible


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Make a shot DQ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ is not only bricking J's, he's playing horrendous D.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord just get DQ out of there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id rather DWright at the moment...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What up guys. This game is looking ugly on are part so far. It looks like we may willingly walk into this trap. So who thinks JO's "hip contusion" is legit? Hopefully Rio is OK.

And oh yeah...

:rotf:

The Grizzlies must get personnel advice from Lemurs. Jamaal Tinsley now? One, that shows they don't believe AI is coming back, two, wtf? You already have bad blood between Gay and Mayo, why add a career headcase to the mix?


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> BIG CAT sighting


Is it me or is there no sound on the atdhe link tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers has a strained right shoulder and may not return


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nah no sound man, unfortunately.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass by ice-cold Cook to Haslem. He had an open three but Haslem clearly had the higher pct. shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas boarding well, but really struggling with scoring. Good shot there although still a bit of a black hole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas is such an enigma :laugh: screws up the dribble, then somehow makes the pull up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas with the ugly shake-attempt in transition, but gets the ball back for a pretty j.

Its nice to see his j finally falling this season. Hopefully this keeps up. He's too good of a shooter to put what he has so far this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11 shot attempts for Mike so far, this is making me think of Game 6 playoffs last year :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block by Wade. Lopez must have nightmares of Wade blocking him at night.

Look what happens when Wade comes back. We're way improved on both ends. MV3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not really worried about Beasley missing shots, as long as he is aggressive. Nice sequence for Haslem too!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley's hustle is so goofy. He should've had that ball, what the hell happens to him sometimes?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade just making his routine Wade plays


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick lefty and1 by _Guess Who_


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and 1!
Nice!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

love the and1 by Dwyane. notice how he got it. Arroyo pick and roll with UD, Wade cuts to the basket and UD with the pass for the and1. Such a simple concept and much more practical than the "1 guy dribbles while the other 4 watch" style of offense Miami is used to.

i want more.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is in gear tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade's body control is just amazing, he really is Barry Sanders with a basketball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ATDHE channel is blocked


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice shot UD

Almost nice shot Arroyo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD having a nice game.

We played so bad, and we're up 2.

Chalmers must be injured, he has barely played.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone needs to videotape their TV and send the SunSports-less ones a private feed or something. It doesn't feel right having some of our brethren struggle to see games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya I guess this shoulder strain (?) is going to either keep him out tonight or limit him a lot.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> ATDHE channel is blocked


that sucks. maybe if you go to ustream.com you might find other feeds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theoretically this should be a good game to get DQ back in stride, but offensively his shot just looks broke. Hope he can just get 1 to go down to get that confidence back.

Wade is carrying us as per usual. I have a feeling that if we had Jermaine tonight we'd be playing a lot better. He's important to us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Someone needs to videotape their TV and send the SunSports-less ones a private feed or something. It doesn't feel right having some of our brethren struggle to see games.


I said earlier in the season that if one of them figured out how I can stream over justin or one of these sites, explain what software I need, and I'll do it. Nobody took me up on my offer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Im not tech savvy - so i got no clue how to do that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh Beas with 4 hurts our already depleted frontcourt


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem with a great game so far, really stepping up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course the two guys I talked crap about on the first page of the game thread are killing us (Hassel and Williams), as usual. 

Haslem is sizzlin.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel is playing nice D tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> I said earlier in the season that if one of them figured out how I can stream over justin or one of these sites, explain what software I need, and I'll do it. Nobody took me up on my offer.


This is all you need, as long as you have a webcam.

http://community.justin.tv/mediawiki/index.php/Broadcasting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible D by Wade there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Udonis is *wet*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's handle is falling apart like paper mache in the rain right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q gets up


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

His passing and rebounding looking good though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Such a boring game. The Nets suck and we suck against any team which sits in a zone.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah this game sucks pretty bad, but we'd better win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How the hell was that a non shooting foul on CDR?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel got hacked


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass by Wade to Joel...looked like a foul though. Yup, after the replay its clear, all elbow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Such a boring game. The Nets suck and we suck against any team which sits in a zone.


i rather watch a boring game where Miami is winning.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why does the team pass to Joel so much? He's not an offensive player, stop passing to him!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that was the laziest D ever by the Heat. Way to just let Sean Williams stand there wide open.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> i rather watch a boring game where Miami is winning.


We're only up 1 after three quarters against the worst team in the league. The offense flat out sucks against zones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we are playing so bad. Jorel cant buy a bucket or a foul, Wade and Haslem are carrying us. Noone else can hit ANYTHING.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lopez shoots more jumpers than Beasley


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HOw is that Wade's second block? He clearly had two earlier.

Too tough by Arroyo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Cook finally


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by Cook gets him on the board finally.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

brick brick brick...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> HOw is that Wade's second block? He clearly had two earlier.
> 
> Too tough by Arroyo


Yup. One on Lopez and one on Hassell earlier.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im so fed up with Miami's primitive offense. Huge let-down. I thought we were past that from last season. Frustrating as ****!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We have basically played the second half without 3 starters, no wonder this game is so ugly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley in the fourth quarter club tonight.

Misses first FT


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did three HEAT players jump too soon for that rebound?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice look Beas2UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley should grow dreads and try to look like Bryan Grant. I don't know why, but it would be better than cornrows.

Sean Williams is killing us?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is stupid, Sean Williams throwing up garbage, Nets plays throwing Arroyo all over the place


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on man. We've never really gotten into this game. Now's a good time to consider doing that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we're not winning this game until we change up our 1-man offense....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has to wake this team up, they are just doing whatever they want on offense right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We got 5 mins to bail our asses out of the biggest letdown game of the season.

Show up, Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike misses a shot he should've hit, but gets a great rebound and is fouled.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is like college, Beas keeps rebounding all of his misses


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are going to put them in the penalty on this possession alone


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem with 20 and 11. He could really become a nice trade chip this year, if need be.

Wow, we can't drop anything right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know what? Beasley may be having a bad shooting night but at least he's shooting! DQ and Q are passing up wide open shots and that's screwing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis is going to put up 30/15 isnt he?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> Lets try to remember this game when we are losing to a team like the Thunder or Bobcats, lol.


Said during the Heat vs. Nuggets game

http://www.basketballforum.com/6102809-post130.html


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Q!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q-Rich with a huge putback. This is the first time I can remember that the Heat are the ones abusing the offensive boards


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can the Nets pull this off? This looks interesting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade looks lost against the zone :\


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not Wade, it's the team. Breaking the zone is a team effort and we know how terrible the Heat play against a zone.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

For real usually Dwyane is so good at figuring out defenses by the end of games.

Im surprised to my knowledge we havent seen Beasley in the middle of that zone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

asdlfkjsadlfjs two straight in and out for Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god this is ridiculous, Sean Williams is hitting jumpers now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wtf!!!!!!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How did Williams make that...****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> asdlfkjsadlfjs two straight in and out for Beasley


Yeah a lot of in and outs for all of players tonight. So frustrating to watch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Their last 9 points have been well contested. There's nothing more Miami could have done. They should have never put themselves in the position where the game was close because this is what happens.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is gonna be a big ask now...embarassing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q 

****ing

RICH


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, what a lucky shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky Q


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Back Panther!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley has no business standing on the 3 point line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There was nothing wrong with that Beasley three, he was in rhythm and everything, just a ridiculous block by Sean Williams


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> It's not Wade, it's the team. Breaking the zone is a team effort and we know how terrible the Heat play against a zone.


This is the quote of the game. We have the players to attack the zone. Its just that Miami keeps using "Spoo Offense".


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That is absolutely offensive goaltending, although it doesn't even matter because the Heat didn't deserve that call nor the win with this garbage effort


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That looked like goaltending.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job refs. Enjoy cashing your check this week


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Garbage officiating. Two give-Nets-the-win calls in a row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are You ****ing Kidding Me?!?!?>!?!??!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OH MY ****ING GOD DWYANE WADE I HAVE TO uNDERSCORE ONE LETTER SO I CAN TYPE THE REST OF THIS IN CAPS


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This guys is just simply amazing. DW FTW!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy ****! I thought that was a commercial the way they came in to that immediately after the previous commercial and without a leadin from the announcers.

I still can't believe that was a real shot!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD. Hell yes.

Not sure if we deserved this one or not. The refs did hold us back at the end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> That looked like goaltending.


obvious goaltending. It was only fair that Dwyane hit that hail mary 3 point shot (his only FG of the qt) for the win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Wade just barely extends his 20+ pt streak


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> obvious goaltending. It was only fair that Dwyane hit that hail mary 3 point shot (his only FG of the qt) for the win.


That would have been such a brutal way to lose.



Jace said:


> And Wade just barely extends his 20+ pt streak


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

unbelievable


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How did Q and Wade hit those hail mary's in a 25 second span?

Good god what a fluke.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

How stupid is this,

Chalmers and O'Neal out. Arroyo, Cook, Beasley a combined 7-33 from the field. D-Wade scores only 22. Heat win.

Only the Nets.. (and some timely miracles from 25 feet out)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow.Thats all. Just... Wow.

How the hell did we win this?

This could have been the most frustrating loss of the past couple of seasons.

UD-28/12


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Boston lost to Indiana so we're tied with Atlanta in first place! That win @ Indiana is looking pretty damn good now, they've won four in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7-33...ouch

Get out of jail free card in human form.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

3 things i want to point out:

- Spo and staff have to do a better job implementing a more practical offensive scheme. burn the current playbooks because the one-man show offense is horrendous.

- Beasley needs to be around the paint area and not the 3 point line. 'nuff said.

- Haslem is just as effective off the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD for POTG - although its hard not to give it to Wade purely cause of that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike was missing a lot but I thought he played very hard and with a lot of energy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have no problem with how Mike played. His jumpers were mostly in and out, and he missed 4 or 5 around the rim that weren't blocked - he just was off. His offensive rebounding was pretty crucial in the 4th as well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Wade deserves it. A gamewinner is big time. Plus he had 6 steals and 3 blocks (they only credited him with 2 though).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> I think Wade deserves it. A gamewinner is big time. Plus he had 6 steals and 3 blocks (they only credited him with 2 though).


a game-winner gets you big points. Wade for POTG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Fair enough, im happy for Wade to get it.

All in favour?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how passionately Dwyane proclaims the AAA as his house. Makes me even more doubtful he wishes to leave next season.

Speaking of the house, I wonder if the lack of guests is partly to blame for the sluggish performance. The lower bowl looked quite sparse.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im down for D to get it. He did create a lot of UD's offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I love how passionately Dwyane proclaims the AAA as his house. Makes me even more doubtful he wishes to leave next season.
> 
> Speaking of the house, I wonder if the lack of guests is partly to blame for the sluggish performance. The lower bowl looked quite sparse.


I wonder if the small crowd messed with the players psychologically. It's such a change of pace to go from a sellout against the Cavs to what we had tonight. That was the deadest I've seen that arena in years.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> I love how passionately Dwyane proclaims the AAA as his house. Makes me even more doubtful he wishes to leave next season.
> 
> Speaking of the house, I wonder if the lack of guests is partly to blame for the sluggish performance. The lower bowl looked quite sparse.


It wasnt a great matchup to begin with. NJ came here 0-9. I dont think many ppl are willing to pay big money to watch Miami play against NJ and Brook Lopez. lol

More than anything Miami's performance was due to our primitive offense VS New Jersey's zone defense.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> I love how passionately Dwyane proclaims the AAA as his house. Makes me even more doubtful he wishes to leave next season.
> 
> Speaking of the house, I wonder if the lack of guests is partly to blame for the sluggish performance. The lower bowl looked quite sparse.





Adam said:


> I wonder if the small crowd messed with the players psychologically. It's such a change of pace to go from a sellout against the Cavs to what we had tonight. That was the deadest I've seen that arena in years.


From Ira




> While the television broadcast didn't show it, the upper deck was packed and even the balconies were full. The lower bowl again was little more than a valley of empty high-end seats.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> From Ira


that usually is the case. the ticket prices in those seats are a good bargain.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Heat like to honor other players like Jordan, tonights POTG may as well go to Brandon Jennings. 55 points, what a monster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I had to unearth proof that we discovered an answer to zones last season, and that it was Michael Beasley. Unfortunately I can no longer find his other game against the Suns where he showed even more zone-busting brilliance. But starting roughly at the 2:08 mark there are a couple of examples of him scoring in the teeth of the zone, particularly at 2:18. There's also one earlier that's against more of a man-zone.

UPDATE: I found highlights from that other game, but unfortunately they're all Dwyane since he was sick-nasty. There was once a "Complete Highlights" video on youtube for Beasley for that game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, I knew Jennings would be a monster, just not a 55-point monster in his first two weeks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just saw that. Insane.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Good win guys, at least I can say my Nets played hard and gave you guys a tough time. Great shot from Wade too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> I had to unearth proof that we discovered an answer to zones last season, and that it was Michael Beasley. Unfortunately I can no longer find his other game against the Suns where he showed even more zone-busting brilliance. But starting roughly at the 2:08 mark there are a couple of examples of him scoring in the teeth of the zone, particularly at 2:18. There's also one earlier that's against more of a man-zone.
> 
> UPDATE: I found highlights from that other game, but unfortunately they're all Dwyane since he was sick-nasty. There was once a "Complete Highlights" video on youtube for Beasley for that game.


Beas can do it, but he shot like crap tonight. Glad he is being aggressive - but he really has yet to find the bucket consistently this year so far. He'll get it, but I really wasnt expecting Haslem to be outplaying him so far this year. 

The offensive boards tonight were a plus and its great to see the effort and intensity there. Its funny, usually putting the ball in the basket is the least of Michael's problems.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tonight was the first game this season that Wade hasnt led us in scoring.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Good win guys, at least I can say my Nets played hard and gave you guys a tough time. Great shot from Wade too.


Nice avatar, you must be hating Miami lately, ouch. :smackalot:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley has to go back to the mini-fro, simple as that


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Heated said:


> Nice avatar, you must be hating Miami lately, ouch. :smackalot:


:funny:


----------

